# New Product Bio Culture SMW



## Rob in Puyallup (Jul 2, 2009)

Sounds like snake oil to me! 

(Where can I get some?!) 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GEM 35shrimps (May 1, 2012)

Super Good


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

Rob in Puyallup said:


> Sounds like snake oil to me!
> 
> (Where can I get some?!)



This is me all the way. :hihi:


----------



## jczernia (Apr 16, 2010)

I see this all over Asian/ European shrimp websites and Forum.
Gem.
Is this something you would use to remineralize water?? Or is it that you would use as extra??Can you give us more info on this, please.


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

Here is a video of it....I'm interested as well.

http://alvinchan80.blog.fc2.com/blog-entry-134.html


----------



## stangmus (Apr 1, 2010)

hedge_fund said:


> Here is a video of it....I'm interested as well.
> 
> http://alvinchan80.blog.fc2.com/blog-entry-134.html


If you add any remin directly to the aquarium you will get the same reaction. I did this with Fluval mineral, before I knew better, and my shrimp were going crazy.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

stangmus said:


> If you add any remin directly to the aquarium you will get the same reaction. I did this with Fluval mineral, before I knew better, and my shrimp were going crazy.


Mine go nuts like that when I feed Ebiken EI too. As soon as it hits the water, they are swimming everywhere.

----


As with anything in this hobby, there are extremes on both ends. That tank looks like it has active substrate, 3x canister filters hooked to sponge filters, K1 media filter, one of those Oxygen things and using this fancy stuff. Other people tanks are bare bottom, sponge filter, and get the same effect.


----------



## jczernia (Apr 16, 2010)

I have been using it for the past 3-4 weeks shrimp are very active and happy. I did some testing on it I noticed that it doesn’t really affect gH or just slightly it will lower slightly pH but it will raise TDS. I did my test with 16oz of distilled water and 1ml of this stuff. 
At this moment my CRS are in bear bottom tank for the past 8 weeks as I am still cycling my Amazonia.


----------



## antiquefloorman (Oct 8, 2011)

Where did you order it from??
Thanks,
Tim


----------



## jczernia (Apr 16, 2010)

http://www.evergreens-store.com/productdetail.php?id_prod=500
Send them e-mail and they will send you invoice via Paypal.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

seems they are OOS at the moment ;(


----------

